# the winning pattern as a PDF file



## big oma (Oct 8, 2012)

I have put the winning pattern as a pdf file to share 
I did not know there is a rule about asking for an email adress to share so I try to do it this way 
happy knitting !


----------



## Garianne (Apr 8, 2011)

WOW thank you so much for sharing.


----------



## Diane D (Apr 7, 2012)

awesome, thank you every so much!!!


----------



## South Africa (Jul 3, 2013)

That is so very kind of you and your knitting group. Thank you.

Natalie


----------



## mombr4 (Apr 21, 2011)

Very cute pattern, and so kind of you to share it with all of us.


----------



## Rainny (Dec 15, 2012)

Adorable! Thanks for sharing


----------



## knitandnat (May 3, 2012)

Thank you very much ,for sharing ,.&#128158;&#128158;&#127802;&#127802;


----------



## lildeb2 (Jul 14, 2013)

Thank you so much!!! :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Linday (Jan 22, 2012)

What an adorable pattern. Thank you so much.


----------



## NanaG (Jun 12, 2012)

Thank you! My Granddaughters will like this.


----------



## samia (Apr 28, 2014)

thank you 
it 's a cute pattern


----------



## purdeygirl (Aug 11, 2013)

That is lovely , but what do you mean about "winning"?


----------



## big oma (Oct 8, 2012)

purdeygirl said:


> That is lovely , but what do you mean about "winning"?


take a look at this topic please

"our ladies are still knitting ! " to see what the ladies of our knitting club did with this pattern ! Enjoy !


----------



## purdeygirl (Aug 11, 2013)

big oma said:


> take a look at this topic please
> 
> "our ladies are still knitting ! " to see what the ladies of our knitting club did with this pattern ! Enjoy !


Oh my !! They are all wonderful! Any one who hasn't seen this are in for a treat !! Thank you for guiding me there !


----------



## Naneast (Jun 12, 2011)

Lovely pattern! :thumbup: Thank you..


----------



## pilotskeemsmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Thank you for sharing.


----------



## kippyfure (Apr 9, 2011)

Thanks for sharing your design!! this is very nice of you!!


----------



## Mevbb (Sep 5, 2011)

Thank you


----------



## big oma (Oct 8, 2012)

happy knitting everybody ! I hope you share the pictures of your creations here so I can show them to the ladies of our Club. 
They are all very happy with your reactions on their work and they are looking foreward to see your work !!
perhaps it would be nice to let them vote for the winner of YOUR work !!

greetings from Belgium and the Netherlands , Georgette


----------



## conniesews (Jul 16, 2011)

Thank you so much. I just love the set and the teddy. Just downloaded it and printed it to work on.


----------



## debsu (Jul 26, 2011)

Beautiful pattern-Thank You!


----------



## Kajacee (Apr 13, 2012)

Thank you! That is a fabulous pattern!


----------



## Deb-Babbles (Mar 4, 2011)

Wonderful pattern. Thank you for sharing with us.


----------



## judyr (Feb 20, 2011)

What a little cutie! Thanks


----------



## Linda6885 (Feb 13, 2011)

Very cute, Thanks.


----------



## Mercury (Apr 12, 2012)

This is great. It was so easy to access. Thanks again for sharing. Hope to see many more of your beautiful things. They are all winners.


----------



## dolores angleton (Mar 21, 2011)

Gorgeous,thanks for pdf


----------



## GrandmaNona (Aug 2, 2013)

Thank you for sharing. It is a wonderful pattern.


----------



## big oma (Oct 8, 2012)

the pattern is for a Baby Born Doll ( Zapf)

this doll is 17 inches tall ( 43 cm)

http://www.wollyonline.com/baby_born_dolls.asp

on this site you can find all the measurements of this doll

happy knitting ! Georgette


----------



## Nana5 (Aug 17, 2011)

it was so kind of you to do this for us. This would be a hit at any baby shower!!


----------



## Chocolatechips (Jan 6, 2012)

You're the doll...thanks very much.


----------



## canuckle49 (Sep 24, 2012)

How cute ! Thank you for sharing !


----------



## jonesalice860 (Apr 10, 2013)

I didn't get all of the pattern. Just the last page I think.. My grand daughter would love it.


----------



## fiber-addict (Nov 10, 2013)

jonesalice860 said:


> I didn't get all of the pattern. Just the last page I think.. My grand daughter would love it.


Yes, just page 4 is in the download.


----------



## judymiss (Jun 26, 2011)

I believe all pages are in the download, the first page of the download is page 4. Scroll down the document and you should see pages 3, 2, and 1


----------



## vreinholde (Jan 28, 2011)

Thanks for the pattern. The set is adorable.


----------



## mopa2282 (May 12, 2011)

Thank you for pattern.


----------



## jaml (Feb 4, 2011)

Thank you for the pattern.


----------



## Margit (Mar 28, 2013)

Thanks so much for the pattern, is it for an 18" doll???
By the way,my son and family live in the South of Belgium, close to the SHAPE base!!!! You live in a beautiful country.


----------



## tracey511 (Aug 4, 2011)

Very cute, thanks for sharing!


----------



## big oma (Oct 8, 2012)

You are so right it is a beautiful country ...with lots of chocolats and wafels ! :lol:


----------



## big oma (Oct 8, 2012)

Margit said:


> Thanks so much for the pattern, is it for an 18" doll???
> By the way,my son and family live in the South of Belgium, close to the SHAPE base!!!! You live in a beautiful country.


the pattern is for an 17 inch Baby Born doll ( 43 cm)

i'm looking forward to see the first pictures of your work ladies !!!


----------



## smellysammy (May 9, 2011)

thank-you for the pattern & the photos of the outfits are adorable. Can you tell me what type of yarn is used to knit this pattern please.


----------



## yona (Feb 7, 2011)

So cute.


----------



## Tove (Oct 27, 2012)

Beautiful, I love it and will be making it for the grandchildren's dolls. 

May I ask how many stitches you used for the (what looks like) striped leg warmers


----------



## Tove (Oct 27, 2012)

Tove said:


> Beautiful, I love it and will be making it for the grandchildren's dolls.
> 
> May I ask how many stitches you used for the (what looks like) striped leg warmers


OOOpsss.... sorry, I re-read the pattern and found the socks, thanks again


----------



## janquito (Apr 22, 2011)

That is really cute; very nice of you to share, thank you.


----------



## Granana48 (May 5, 2014)

Thank you so much.


----------



## jjcooter (Oct 26, 2013)

Good choice!! That was a hard decision to make. Thanks for sharing the pattern!!


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Adorable - you win my vote!


----------



## Typsknits (Aug 6, 2011)

Gorgeous outfit thanks for sharing the pattern!


----------



## Kathleenangel (Dec 27, 2011)

Thank you for sharing. Can see why it was a winning set.


----------



## big oma (Oct 8, 2012)

Hello Ladies ,

happy to see you all like the pattern , I was happy to share it with you and now ....I'm looking forward to see the pictures of your own creations ! Who will be the first one to show ? Perhaps we can choose a winner here too ??? 

have a sunny day and happy knitting !! Big Oma Georgette


----------



## big oma (Oct 8, 2012)

big oma said:


> I have put the winning pattern as a pdf file to share
> 
> a member mailed me there was a little error in the english translation
> 
> ...


----------



## lindajot (May 17, 2014)

Love, love, love this set!
Thanks so much for sharing it . . .


----------



## big oma (Oct 8, 2012)

a member mailed me there was a little error in the english translation

at the begin of the pattern it says :

*k3, k2tog* repeat from * to * to end of row (110sts)


that has to be be :

*k10, k2tog* repeat from * to * to end of row (110sts)


----------



## ceefive (Dec 11, 2013)

thank you very much!


----------



## Azzara (Jan 23, 2014)

Thank you for sharing.


----------



## smellysammy (May 9, 2011)

I have posted a picture of my version of this pattern here
http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-262903-1.html


----------

